# Tegu laying unfertilized eggs?



## Khaotic (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everyone. Im a long time stalker of the forum and cant seem to find a definitive answer to my question. I dont own a tegu, just currently researching. Will a female tegu that hasnt been bred lay unfertilized eggs? I know this is an issue for other reptiles and before i make a decision on male or female i would like to know if this will be an issue. Thanks for all the information you guys share on this site. Its been extremely helpful.


----------



## dpjm (Oct 5, 2016)

In my experience, most female lizards do not lay unfertilized eggs, but I haven't dealt with female tegus. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 5, 2016)

dpjm said:


> In my experience, most female lizards do not lay unfertilized eggs, but I haven't dealt with female tegus. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


Green Iguanas will. I do not know if Tegus do, also.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a female, whom never did lay eggs. She is just about two years old.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 6, 2016)

Iguanids and many chelonians certainly will lay unfertilized eggs, but I've never experienced this with female tegus.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> I have a female, whom never did lay eggs. She is just about two years old.


Too young yet.


----------



## Khaotic (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone. This was an important piece of puzzle.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Khaotic said:


> Thanks everyone. This was an important piece of puzzle.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 6, 2016)

You bet.


----------

